# That's not a knife....



## TRfromMT

No, really. It's not. (But didn't know where else to post this.)

Any axe enthusiasts? 1940's vintage head, hung on some premo hickory, stained and oiled. Walnut wedge, just because. 

First the finished pictures.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TRfromMT

Started with a slab blank (bought online), which I laid out the handle. Bulk of the work was "carved" on a bandsaw which was a little sketchy... Then lots of hand shaping with rasps and files, then tons more hand sanding. 

I stained it to look antique with potassium permanganate salts and then finished with boiled linseed oil.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TRfromMT

The shaped handle









Hung:

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gardnaaa

So where did you get the axe head? A yard sale or something? Beautiful work by the way!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT

Gardnaaa said:


> So where did you get the axe head? A yard sale or something? Beautiful work by the way!



Found it online.


----------



## Gardnaaa

eBay or something? Just curious because I kind of want to attempt something like this!


----------



## TRfromMT

@Gardnaaa I'm on a forum called Bladeforums and they have a sales exchange. It is almost exclusively a knife related forum, but a few related topics are there are well. It's not the best place for axe heads, just got lucky once. EBay or Pinterest or etsy? I have only done this one. Sorry...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT

Also @Gardnaaa I got the handle from Thrane Axe & Sawmill. But they are available several places.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gardnaaa

Thank you for all your help. I’ll poke around!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I may have to make this a sticky. If enough people make em, and want to post up what they did here. Even machete and hatchet handles?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gardnaaa said:


> eBay or something? Just curious because I kind of want to attempt something like this!


ebay or local tag/garage/yard sales.


----------



## ripjack13

I have this hatchet I want to refinish. It needs a new handle and I have a block of hickory I am going to use.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13

aaannnnd, It's a sticky for now. Let's see everyone's projects!


----------



## ripjack13

I'd like to make something along the shape of this one,


 

Now that is a cool looking axe....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TRfromMT

@ripjack13 
Cool of you to sticky this! I would love to see more projects. Traditional axe hanging is a lost art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

My cousin made me this for christmas and I thought it was pretty neat. No clue on the head but he was proud of it, also handle he did some epoxy pour on but I dont know why? I.e. split wood, etc.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

I posted this back in summer when I did it, but I put a new handle on this hatchet last summer. I used cherry, even if it wasn't the "right" wood, as that was the first piece I found that was a good size for the handle. It only sees light duty while camping, but if the handle breaks, I'll make a new one out of something stronger and better suited to the task. The head did loosen up a little, so I do need to add in another wedge, I think.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## bamafatboy

Nice job on the ax and love the handle. Love the set of antlers hanging on the wall also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

ripjack13 said:


> I'd like to make something along the shape of this one,
> View attachment 181164
> 
> Now that is a cool looking axe....



Hell yah! I'd hang that on my wall.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Some of you may find these useful. Best instructive videos I've ever seen for axe restoration.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3 | Useful 2


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> My cousin made me this for christmas and I thought it was pretty neat. No clue on the head but he was proud of it, also handle he did some epoxy pour on but I dont know why? I.e. split wood, etc.
> 
> View attachment 181176
> 
> View attachment 181177
> 
> View attachment 181178



I'll check with my axe aficionados on my firearms forums. They may know what the marks stand for.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10

We just moved. I found the cleaver that came with the knife set from our wedding registry. I much prefer even a large chef knife - am afraid to use it for food purposes. However - I have in mind to re-scale it and hog out the blade to make a 3-4" cutting edge tacti-hawk. Yes... I believe I shall.


----------



## TRfromMT

This sounds like a "Forgiveness versus permission" decision moment...



SubVet10 said:


> We just moved. I found the cleaver that came with the knife set from our wedding registry. I much prefer even a large chef knife - am afraid to use it for food purposes. However - I have in mind to re-scale it and hog out the blade to make a 3-4" cutting edge tacti-hawk. Yes... I believe I shall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10

TRfromMT said:


> This sounds like a "Forgiveness versus permission" decision moment...



It's been in a drawer for a dozen years, she won't miss it. No, this is more of an "I think you're crazy but can't think of a reason to say no." 
I do hand/stick/knife martial arts - so she thinks I am bonkers for literally getting beat up by my brother for an entire weekend. Also, I have several friends who camp out or do survival treks, I may give it to one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT

A little quarantine project. I decided a new Council Tools axe I have needed a mask (irony?). I know nothing about leather working, so this is 100% winging it. About 8-9 oz, wet formed, glued and lashed with some light weight paracord. Then finished with shellac (it sticks to everything, right!).

I am absolutely happy with it! Works like a charm.

#stillnotaknifebutwhocares

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Wildthings

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10

SubVet10 said:


> It's been in a drawer for a dozen years, she won't miss it. No, this is more of an "I think you're crazy but can't think of a reason to say no."
> I do hand/stick/knife martial arts - so she thinks I am bonkers for literally getting beat up by my brother for an entire weekend. Also, I have several friends who camp out or do survival treks, I may give it to one of them.



Here's a possible template I drew up yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT

No time like the present @SubVet10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JonathanH

This fits the criteria of not exactly a knife. An inexpensive machete kit from Woodcraft & Leopardwood scales from Woodbarter. Stainless pins substituted for the rivets in the kit. Finished with a couple of coats of shellac followed by several coats of pre-cat lacquer. 

It's a little much but cool as can be. Everyone needs a camp knife right? Or a machete to take with you to the farm or deer lease.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> I have this hatchet I want to refinish. It needs a new handle and I have a block of hickory I am going to use.
> 
> View attachment 181161
> 
> View attachment 181162


Did you ever get around to working on this hatchet project? Chuck


----------

